# سؤال الى طلاب هندسة كيمياء الاسكندريه ؟



## محمد سمير وحيد (5 يونيو 2007)

لقد لفت نظرى اننى علمت ان كليه الهندسة جامعه الاسكندرية تقوم بتدريس كورس chemcad
لذا ارغب فى معرفه تفاصيل هذا الكورس

سعره
مدته
ومتاح فى اى فتره
وهل من الممكن ان يدرسه طالب خارج الكليه 
وكل التفاصيل

شكراااااااا:58: :72: :56:


----------



## amira_abdelrehiem (7 يونيو 2007)

المده 48ساعه فى خلال اسبوعان خلال شهر 7و8لكن هو غير متاح الا لطلاب القسم فقط


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (7 يونيو 2007)

انا هندسه كيمياء القاهره
ممكن حد من بره الكليه 
وسعره


----------



## مونيكا (12 يونيو 2007)

أنا من الكلية فى سنة ثانية و عايزة أعرف ميعاد الكورس و ازاى بشترك


----------



## jamboo (28 يونيو 2007)

يا جماعة انا خريج هندسة الاسكندرية قسم كيمياء وفعلا كان فية دورات فى ال chemicad
ولكن للطلبة بس بالقسم لان الدورة نزلت فى شهر 7و8 وكانت مجانية واحنا كنا خلصنا المشوروح ومعرفناش نشترك فيها الكلام دة 2006
معرفشى بقى اية النظام حاليا......................سلام


----------



## master piece (1 يوليو 2007)

صديقي العزيز انا في قسم الهندسه الكميائيه جامعة الاسكندريه
هو السنه دي هيكون فيه تدريب hysys وهيبدا من يوم 14/7 الى نهاية الشهر اسبوعين يعني
وبعد كده هيكون غيه كيم كاد انا اخذته السنه اللي فاتت هو برنامج سيميلشن للطلبه اكتر ما هو للمهندسين المحترفين لكن برنامج هيزز اكبر وافضل واحسن على العموم الكيم كاد هيبدا يوم 28/7 
بانسبه للفلوس اصلا الدوره مجانيه لان اللي هيدي الكيم كاد هم الطلبه اللي في سنه رابعه لانهم خدوا الرنامج ونجحوا فيه تمام اما الهيزز فاعتقد هيكون هناك مدربين من الخريخين كمان 

بالنسبه ليك لو انت عايز تشترك اعتقد لو انت رحت للدكتور محمد حسين في معمل سنه اولى وطلبت منه الاشتراك وفهمته ظروفك وجمعتك وكده هيرحب بيك جدا ولن يكون هناك مانع من حضور التدريب ده كلام انا واثق منه روح الكليه وقابل دكتور محمد هيقبلك على الفور


----------



## jamboo (4 يوليو 2007)

تشكر على المعلومة يا باشا والف شكر ليك يا مانننننننن


----------



## PINK-LINK (11 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
على فكرة أنا واحدة من الناس اللى هيدرسوا الكيمكاد والهايسس إن شاء الله 
وعلى فكرة أنا مش من الخريجين ولا حاجة أنا لسة فى سنة تانية 
ثانيا بالنسبة لموضوع إنك تاخد معانا فى الكلية هو ممكن يبقى صعب شوية تاخد الشهادة إلا إنك تاخد شهادة إنك حضرت الكورس كله 
عامة دة لينك التسجيل علشان التسجيل عن طريق النت مش عن طريق الدكتور محمد حسين 
سجل يا محمد بس بسرعة علشان العدد محدود وبأولوية الحجز وإن شاء الله تتقبل
www.eng-club.com


----------



## PINK-LINK (11 يوليو 2007)

[QUOTEسعره
مدته
ومتاح فى اى فتره
وهل من الممكن ان يدرسه طالب خارج الكليه 
وكل التفاصيل

[/QUOTE]


بص هو الكورس مبدأيا من غير فلوس 
وبيدرس فى معمل من معامل كلية الهندسة جامعة الإسكندرية 
بالنسبة للchemcad
السنة دى الكورس مدتة أسبوع واحد 4 ساعات فى اليوم من الساعة 9 صباحا لحد 1.30 الظهر كل يوم
وفيه معادين السنة دى المعاد الأول من 28/7
والمعاد التانى 10/8
أما بالنسبة لكورس ال hysys فهو هيبدأ يوم 14/7 لمدة أسبوعين يوم ويوم برضه من الساعة 9 لحد 1.30 
وطلبة الكلية هما اللى هيدرسوا الكورسين إن شاء الله 

أتمنى أكون رديت على أسألتك لو عندك إستفسارات تانية إتفضل إسأل


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جداُ 000022


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

tank you 0000


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

33333000000


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

57868968/96


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

5785785757


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

865786587658


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

5657578/8/8//8


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

hgfghfhfhfhfghgf


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

getrtgreythyjkjyt


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

ytyryrtytyerytjkujkuyu


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

ytryrtytryrtyrtytryrt


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

tytytryikukijkujyt


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

tyujtyujtjiujtyuyu


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

yuytuyutyututyty


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

uytyujtutyuyu


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

utuytutyutyutyuty


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

uytutyuutyuty


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

hjhgjhgjhgjhhjh


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

jhgjhjghjgh


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

hgjhjjhgjhgh


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

jghjhgjhjghjhgj


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (11 يوليو 2007)

ujhkhjhhhyhjhjhgjh


----------



## بلاطة (23 يوليو 2007)

أنا هندسة كيمياء الاسكندرية أدرس الكيميكاد وهو لطلاب الكلية والقسم فقط يتم الان دراسته لمدة اسبوع واحد مضغوط ببلاش لمعرفة المزيد زوروا الموقع www.eng-club.com


----------



## PINK-LINK (25 يوليو 2007)

المهم يا بلاطة إيه رأيك فى الكورس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## REACTOR (26 يوليو 2007)

نصيحة لو مصطفى سالم اللي بيدية فالبعد عنة غنيمة


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (26 يوليو 2007)

انا سمعت ان يوجد كوؤس hysys فى جامعة القاهرة قسم الهبدسة الكيميائية وباسطة معيدين
لذا ارغب فى معرفه تفاصيل هذا الكورس

سعره
مدته
ومتاح فى اى فتره
وهل من الممكن ان يدرسه طالب خارج الكليه 
وكل التفاصيل


----------



## besooo (25 يناير 2008)

انا طالب في هندسه كيمياء القاهره
بالنسبه للhysis
سعره 180 جنيه
مدته اسبوع كل يوم 4 ساعات
متاح في اول اسبوع فالنص الاني و شهر 7و 8 فالصيف
و ينفع لاي حد ياخده من بره الكليه
اي خدمه ......


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (20 أبريل 2008)

ممكن احد من الاخوه الي درسو الكورس يفهمونه عليه ويضعو المحاضرات في هذا القسم ....... لتعم الفائده للجميع ولكم الاجر والثواب وجعله الله في صحيفه اعمالكم


----------

